# KUIU, Sitka, Firstlite



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Out of those 3 which do you choose and why? I know I've asked this before. Seems SITKA is the easiest to get a hold of, KUIU is the best priced, and Firstlite is nice but I haven't been able to ever find what I want in it in stock.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

For me it's Kuiu outerwear and First Lite base layers. Namely because Kuiu only makes some of their outerwear in 3XL and none of their base layers. I could do most of the pants, but do not own a Kuiu shirt (not even the Tiburon 3XL fits well in the chest). Kryptek gloves.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

First Lite outerwear, mostly because of the advantages of wool.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for me it's the one in my size and on sale. they are all good patterns and quality clothing.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I vote KUIU. I don't have any FirstLite so I can't say much about it but I have a buddy that has some and he really loves it.
I have a set of Sitka 90% and Cloudburst. I have a set of KUIU Chugach and Yukon.
I like KUIU much better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have first light wool and love it! Would buy it again

I also have kuiu and I've used it in some horribly nasty wet areas like England, Ireland, Scotland, Alaska, Vancouver Island.

I love how easy it is to hike in. Keeps me warm if your moving, wind and water proof. The best thing is its really quiet for rain gear.

However it's way to expensive to use for work so I don't use it any more.

This photo was taken in Austrian Alps.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Is there no love for ATACs camo? For the mountain west I think it's one of the best.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

First Lite shirts for sure- I have some of all three and the merino wool I have just really grown to like. It's way better than polyester or other man made fabrics.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty sure I could replace my entire wardrobe for a set of most of those brands. Not to say they aren't great but in my 36 short years of hunting, I've never needed to spend $200+ on a pair of pants to go hunting.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 5, 2016)

Kuiu sold me on their marketing model, no retailers so they can put more money in the fabric of the product. Maybe it's just hoax but it feels good


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I like merino for a shirt base layer, all 3 of those have that option. I think firstlite is the cheaper of the 3. I haven't owned any kuiu, I hear it is good. I have some sitka stuff and have been very happy with it.

Now adays, don't you just need to buy what matches your outfit??? :mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought some Badlands stuff this year and tried them out during the muzzelloader. I really liked them -- comfortable like my sitka stuff. They kept me dry during the rain too. I felt like the camo helped me blend in too, which is one of my complaints about most camo...


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have mostly Sitka, but I really like First Lite products too. I really wish I could find the 
First Lite products on sale as easily as I have the Sitka products. I have an older 90% jacket, older Ascent pants (both purchased on a Sitka Saturday at Camofire), Mountain Pant, Timberline Pant, Jetstream jacket, and a complete Dew Point Rain Gear set, a couple of the base layers and a couple of beanies. All of it is excellent.

I also have a Kuiu gaiter which is terrific and a Kuiu bino harness. I bought my son some First Lite pants last christmas time and they are absoluetly terrific. Wish all of my stuff was that fabric. He absolutely loves it and wants more. I told him "Good thing you have a job, the rest is up to you". He is already making plans! :grin:

FH


----------

